# pb service bonjour sur itunes  et apple tv



## truffix51 (26 Février 2009)

le service bonjour est bien installé sur le pc et visible dans les services.
l'apple tv est bien connecté en cpl ; l'ordi en wi fi sur le même réseau.
au moment d'associer l'apple tv à itunes, il me demande de réactiver le service bonjour car celui ci est désactivé !!
j'ai fait les mises à jour windows + itunes + safari + intenet explorer bref normalement au top forme :love: mais rien à faire toujours le meme message avec le service bonjour a réactiver .

merci de votre bonne collaboration ..


----------

